# Excalibur "C" Curve on the filed



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

It’s been a few weeks now since I got my hands on the Century Excalibur “C” curve and I must say that the more I play with this rod the more I like it. I got this rod to have as one of heavy beach outfits and whilst it has power to spare the tip section and feel of the rod has been very pleasing. Prior to the field test yesterday I have been using it to chase the reds around the bay and whilst I have taken some small plate sized pinkies haven’t had the pleasure of a larger fish yet. 

That being said I haven’t had time to get it out on the field and really load her up as I would normally do. Yesterday the firs opportunity and was pleasant between the rain squalls, but the winds weren’t the best as they were switching from Southerly to west south west taking the line around like it does. Still the distances that I put down were quite pleasing and more so due to the easy loading feel of the rod. As most would be aware my usual field rod is the much stiffer and longer Excalibur E1000TT. 
The “C” curve is the same length as my Kompressor SS and like this rod has the slim diameter butt section when compared to the likes of the TTR and Excalibur TT which are slightly thicker and suit those people with bigger hands that this little ozzie. I was casting only the 150 gram lead today as I wanted to see how she performed with this lead firstly. Later in the coming weeks I will do a full range of weights from 50 to the listed max weight of 200 grams, but as time and weather were conspiring against me yesterday, I settled on just a few casts with the 150.
First impressions were that in the factory set up she is really well balanced and doesn’t have that tip heavy feel that a lot of the more powerful rods can have. Overall weight is lower than my SS and this was also pleasing. The rod has a slimmer tip section but due to the utilization of the new resin and carbons the speed of recovery is excellent. 
My casting was a bit rushed but I was very happy with the way the rod unloaded and sent the 150 gram off with ease and to a good distance. 

As I said, a more detailed workout with a wider range of weights will follow but until then have a look at how she performs. 

http://youtu.be/cch5FviUZWc


----------

